# Treiber Umschreiben



## fh13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Teil des Forums und komme gleichmal zu meinem Anliegen:
Ich habe hier eine "ältere" externe Soundkarte rumliegen. Die war damals ziemlich teuer ich glaub so um die 300-400 Euro (Emagic Emi 2|6). Da aber Apple soweit ich weiß die Firma aufgekauft hat wurde der Treiber Support sozusagen eingestellt. Das ist also der Grund warum der letzte Treiber für XP ausgelegt ist (Ich habe Vista installiert...leider). Nun habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht wie ich meine alte Soundkarte, deren Sound wirklich brillant ist, weiterhin nutzen kann. Da kam ich auf die Idee, dass man doch evtl. den XP-Treiber umschreiben könnte, sodass er unter Vista läuft., denn beide OS sind doch NT-Basierend.

Nun meine Frage: 
1. Geht das überhaupt, einen Treiben von zB XP nach Vista bzw Windoof 7 umzuschreiben?
2. Und wenn ja wer könnte mir das machen? ... gegen Belohnung?

Vielen Dank schonmal, 
Flo


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi

hast du den Quelltext des Treibers?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

Dann müsste man den vorhandenen Treiber erst einmal zerlegen...
ist illegal und ... gerade bei C/C++ (und noch dazu Treiber) ...
mild ausgedrückt: sicher keine leichte, schnelle Aufgabe.

Allein schon finanziell...eine neue, gute Soundkarte ist ganz ganz sicher
billiger als die Arbeitszeit, die man da braucht.

Wenn dir der Hersteller das OK gibt und Quelltext liefert würde das Ganze schon eher realistisch,
aber der Fall ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.

Tut mir leid, dass ich nichts positiveres dazu sagen kann...


----------



## fh13 (6. Oktober 2011)

na also der Treiber ist eine *.inf Datei ich weiß nicht ob das einen Unterschied macht, zumindest ist der "lesbar". Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel man da ändern muss, denn sie funktioniert ja grundsätzlich erstmal unter Vista, sie ist nur sehr langsam und hackt ständig...

Also ich bin da jetzt mal über den Text drüber geflogen und ich glaube das diese Datei im Endeffekt nur die Registry umschreibt. Die Datei ist circa 9kb groß.


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du die mal raufladen (Klammersymbol)?


----------



## fh13 (6. Oktober 2011)

```
;
; emusbaud.inf -- Emagic Setup File
;
; Version: 1.5.0.201 (Free)
;
; (C) 2003 Emagic Soft- und Hardware GmbH
;
; Written by Carsten Schulz
;
; Generated: Fri Jul 25 17:30:37 2003
;
[Version]
LayoutFile=layout.inf,layout1.inf,Layout2.inf
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGUID={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%Emagic%
DriverVer=07/25/2003, 1.5.0.201
[SourceDisksNames]
2=%DiskDescription%,%CabName%,,
[SourceDisksFiles]
emusb.inf=2
emusbaud.inf=2
emitray.ex_=2
emieasi.dll=2
easiasio.dll=2
269601.EXE=2
easimme.dll=2
emiload.sys=2
emifilt.sys=2
[DestinationDirs]
ToSys32DrvDir=10,System32\Drivers
ToInfDir=17
ToSystemDir=11
ToSysWin9x=11
DelHexFiles=10,System32\Drivers
DelInfFiles=17
[Manufacturer]
%Emagic%=Emagic
[Emagic]
%EMI26AUDIO.DeviceDesc%=EMI26AUDIO,USB\VID_086A&PID_0101&Mi_00
%EMI26BAUDIO.DeviceDesc%=EMI26AUDIO,USB\VID_086A&PID_0103&Mi_00
%EMI62AUDIO.DeviceDesc%=EMI62AUDIO,USB\VID_086A&PID_0111&Mi_00
%EMI62MIDI.DeviceDesc%=EMI62MIDI,USB\VID_086A&PID_0111&Mi_03
[EMI26AUDIO]
AlsoInstall=KS.Registration(ks.inf),WDMAUDIO.Registration(wdmaudio.inf),USBAudio(wdma_usb.inf)
AddReg=EMI26AUDIO.AddReg,AddRegShared
CopyFiles=ToSys32DrvDir,ToSystemDir,ToInfDir,ToSysWin9x
DelReg=DelOldReg
DelFiles=DelInfFiles,DelHexFiles
UpdateInis=UpdateInisShared
DriverVer=07/25/2003, 1.5.0.201
[EMI26AUDIO.AddReg]
HKR,,SetupPreferredAudioDevices,3,01,00,00,00
HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI26AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI26AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI26AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI26AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
[EMI26AUDIO.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,"GLOBAL",EMI26AUDIO.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,"GLOBAL",EMI26AUDIO.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,"GLOBAL",EMI26AUDIO.Interface,
[EMI26AUDIO.Interface]
AddReg=EMI26AUDIO.Interface.AddReg
[EMI26AUDIO.Interface.AddReg]
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%EMI26AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
[EMI62AUDIO]
AlsoInstall=KS.Registration(ks.inf),WDMAUDIO.Registration(wdmaudio.inf),USBAudio(wdma_usb.inf)
AddReg=EMI62AUDIO.AddReg,AddRegShared
CopyFiles=ToSys32DrvDir,ToSystemDir,ToInfDir,ToSysWin9x
DelReg=DelOldReg
DelFiles=DelInfFiles,DelHexFiles
UpdateInis=UpdateInisShared
DriverVer=07/25/2003, 1.5.0.201
[EMI62AUDIO.AddReg]
HKR,,SetupPreferredAudioDevices,3,01,00,00,00
HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI62AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI62AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI62AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI62AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
[EMI62AUDIO.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,"GLOBAL",EMI62AUDIO.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,"GLOBAL",EMI62AUDIO.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,"GLOBAL",EMI62AUDIO.Interface,
[EMI62AUDIO.Interface]
AddReg=EMI62AUDIO.Interface.AddReg
[EMI62AUDIO.Interface.AddReg]
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%EMI62AUDIO.DeviceDesc%
[EMI62MIDI]
[EMI62MIDI.AddReg]
HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI62MIDI.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI62MIDI.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI62MIDI.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%EMI62MIDI.DeviceDesc%
[EMI62MIDI.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,"GLOBAL",EMI62MIDI.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,"GLOBAL",EMI62MIDI.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,"GLOBAL",EMI62MIDI.Interface,
[EMI62MIDI.Interface]
AddReg=EMI62MIDI.Interface.AddReg
[EMI62MIDI.Interface.AddReg]
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%EMI62MIDI.DeviceDesc%
[EMI26AUDIO.NT]
Include=ks.inf,wdmaudio.inf,wdma_usb.inf
Needs=KS.Registration,WDMAUDIO.Registration,USBAudio
AddReg=EMI26AUDIO.AddReg,AddRegShared,EMI.NT.AddBranding
CopyFiles=ToSys32DrvDir,ToSystemDir,ToInfDir
DelReg=DelOldReg
DelFiles=DelInfFiles,DelHexFiles
UpdateInis=UpdateInisShared
DriverVer=07/25/2003, 1.5.0.201
[EMI.NT.AddBranding]
HKR,Branding,bitmap,,"emitray.exe,140"
HKR,Branding,icon,,"emitray.exe,103"
HKR,Branding,url,,"http://www.emagic.de/"
[EMI26AUDIO.NT.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,"GLOBAL",EMI26AUDIO.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,"GLOBAL",EMI26AUDIO.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,"GLOBAL",EMI26AUDIO.Interface,
[EMI26AUDIO.NT.Services]
Include=wdma_usb.inf
Needs=USBAudio.NT.Services
AddService=emiload,0x00000002,emiloadService
AddService=emifilt,,emifiltService
AddService=emitray,,emitrayService
[EMI62AUDIO.NT]
Include=ks.inf,wdmaudio.inf,wdma_usb.inf
Needs=KS.Registration,WDMAUDIO.Registration,USBAudio
AddReg=EMI62AUDIO.AddReg,AddRegShared,EMI.NT.AddBranding
CopyFiles=ToSys32DrvDir,ToSystemDir,ToInfDir
DelReg=DelOldReg
DelFiles=DelInfFiles,DelHexFiles
UpdateInis=UpdateInisShared
DriverVer=07/25/2003, 1.5.0.201
[EMI62AUDIO.NT.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,"GLOBAL",EMI62AUDIO.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,"GLOBAL",EMI62AUDIO.Interface,
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,"GLOBAL",EMI62AUDIO.Interface,
[EMI62AUDIO.NT.Services]
Include=wdma_usb.inf
Needs=USBAudio.NT.Services
AddService=emiload,0x00000002,emiloadService
AddService=emifilt,,emifiltService
AddService=emitray,,emitrayService
[EMI62MIDI.NT]
CopyFiles=ToSys32DrvDir,ToSystemDir,ToInfDir
DelReg=DelOldReg
DelFiles=DelInfFiles,DelHexFiles
UpdateInis=UpdateInisShared
DriverVer=07/25/2003, 1.5.0.201
[EMI62MIDI.NT.Services]
AddService=,2
[AddRegShared]
HKLM,"Software\EASI\%EMI.EasiName%","CLSID",0,%EASI.CLSID%
HKCR,CLSID\%EASI.CLSID%,,0,%EMI.EasiName%
HKCR,CLSID\%EASI.CLSID%\InprocServer32,,0,"%11%\emieasi.dll"
HKCR,CLSID\%EASI.CLSID%\InprocServer32,"ThreadingModel",0,"Apartment"
HKLM,"Software\ASIO\%EMI.AsioName%","CLSID",0,%ASIO.CLSID%
HKCR,CLSID\%ASIO.CLSID%,,0,%EMI.AsioName%
HKCR,CLSID\%ASIO.CLSID%,"CLSID_EASI",0,%EASI.CLSID%
HKCR,CLSID\%ASIO.CLSID%\InprocServer32,,0,"%11%\easiasio.dll"
HKCR,CLSID\%ASIO.CLSID%\InprocServer32,"ThreadingModel",0,"Apartment"
HKLM,%MROS_DISABLE%,%MS_SOFT_SYNTH_EN%,0,"1"
HKLM,%MROS_DISABLE%,%MS_SOFT_SYNTH_GE%,0,"1"
HKLM,%MROS_DISABLE%,%MS_SOFT_SYNTH_IT%,0,"1"
HKLM,%MROS_DISABLE%,%MS_SOFT_SYNTH_SP%,0,"1"
HKLM,%MROS_DISABLE%,%MS_SOFT_SYNTH_FR%,0,"1"
[DelOldReg]
HKLM,"Software\EASI\%DelOldEasiName%"
HKLM,"Software\ASIO\%DelOldAsioName%"
HKCU,"Software\EASI\%DelOldEasiName%"
HKLM,"Software\EASI\%DelOldEasiName2%"
HKLM,"Software\ASIO\%DelOldAsioName2%"
HKCU,"Software\EASI\%DelOldEasiName2%"
HKLM,"Software\emagic\EASIMME"
[UpdateInisShared]
win.ini,"Logic",,%WIN_INI_DISABLE%
win.ini,"MicroLogic",,%WIN_INI_DISABLE%
win.ini,"SoundDiver",,%WIN_INI_DISABLE%
[emiloadService]
DisplayName=%emiloadSvcName%
ServiceType=0x00000001
StartType=0x00000003
ErrorControl=0x00000001
ServiceBinary=%10%\System32\Drivers\emiload.sys
LoadOrderGroup=Base
[emifiltService]
DisplayName=%emifiltSvcName%
ServiceType=0x00000001
StartType=0x00000003
ErrorControl=0x00000001
ServiceBinary=%10%\system32\drivers\emifilt.sys
[emitrayService]
DisplayName=%emitraySvcName%
Description=%emitraySvcDesc%
ServiceType=0x00000110
StartType=0x00000002
ErrorControl=0x00000001
ServiceBinary=%11%\emitray.exe
AddReg=EmiTrayServParam
DelReg=DelRunKeyNT
[DelRunKeyNT]
HKLM,Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run,"%RunName%"
[EmiTrayServParam]
HKLM,Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce,"%RunOnceName%",0,"%11%\emitray.exe /install:%11%"
[ToSys32DrvDir]
emiload.sys,,,0x00000060
emifilt.sys,,,0x00000060
[ToInfDir]
emusb.inf,,,0x00000060
emusbaud.inf,,,0x00000060
[ToSystemDir]
emitray.exe,emitray.ex_,,0x00000060
emieasi.dll,,,0x00000060
easiasio.dll,,,0x00000060
easimme.dll,,,0x00000060
[ToSysWin9x]
269601.EXE,,,0x00000060
[DelHexFiles]
emiload.hex
emi2-6fw.hex
emi2-6bs.hex
emi2-6ss.hex
emi2-6sw.hex
emi6-2fw.hex
emi62mfw.hex
emi62sfw.hex
emi6-2bs.hex
emi6-2ss.hex
emi6-2sw.hex
hwidbs.hex
hwidfw.hex
[DelInfFiles]
emi2-6.inf
emi.inf
emiaudio.inf
[Strings]
Emagic="Emagic Soft- & Hardware GmbH"
DiskDescription="Emagic Drivers"
CabName="A26A62m.cab"
EMI26AUDIO.DeviceDesc="Emagic A26 Audio (WDM)"			
EMI26BAUDIO.DeviceDesc="Emagic A26 Audio (WDM)"	
EMI62AUDIO.DeviceDesc="Emagic A62 m Audio (WDM)"		
EMI62MIDI.DeviceDesc="Emagic A62 m MIDI (WDM)"			
DelOldEasiName="EASI Emagic EMI 2|6"
DelOldAsioName="ASIO Emagic EMI 2|6"
DelOldEasiName2="EASI Emagic EMI"
DelOldAsioName2="ASIO Emagic EMI"
EMI.EasiName="EASI Emagic A26/A62 m"
EMI.AsioName="ASIO Emagic A26/A62 m"
emiloadSvcName="Emagic USB Device Firmware Loader Service"
emifiltSvcName="Emagic USB Filter Service"
emitraySvcName="Emagic USB System Tray Service"
emitraySvcDesc="Service that hosts the Emagic USB system tray control panel."
RunName="EmagicEMI"	
RunOnceName="EmagicTemp"
EASI.CLSID="{E4EFD711-ECBE-452d-899E-9BC5670B146A}"
ASIO.CLSID="{DE559952-558E-4331-B778-8E4A717183CD}"
Proxy.CLSID="{17CCA71B-ECD7-11D0-B908-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_AUDIO="{6994AD04-93EF-11D0-A3CC-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_RENDER="{65E8773E-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE="{65E8773D-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
MROS_DISABLE="Software\Steinberg\MROS\Inactive Outputs"
MS_SOFT_SYNTH_EN="Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth"								
MS_SOFT_SYNTH_GE="Microsoft GS Wavetable SW-Synth"								
MS_SOFT_SYNTH_IT="Sintetizzatore Microsoft GS Wavetable SW"			
MS_SOFT_SYNTH_SP="Sintetizador SW Microsoft GS Wavetable"				
MS_SOFT_SYNTH_FR="Synthétiseur logiciel Microsoft GS Wavetable"	
WIN_INI_DISABLE="MidiOut_Microsoft_GS_Wavetable_SW_Synth=0"
```


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2011)

Also doch nicht nur eine inf...
diese Datei verweist nicht nur auf viele andere infs, sondern auch auf mehr als eine Binary.
Da greift mein vorletzter Post, mit "illegal", "kompliziert". "lohnt sich nicht" usw.

Es _könnte_ sein, dass das Ändern der inf reicht, ist aber unwahrscheinlich.
Und irgendwelche Experimente machen nur das ganze Betriebssystem kaputt.
Auf einer Testmaschine kein Problem, aber du verwendest deinen Computer auch sonst noch...


----------



## fh13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Also in dem Ordner sind nur zwei .inf Datein drin und die sind genau gleich, bzw die eine ist ein bisschen kürzer. Und wie gesagt funkt die Karte eig. ich habe es gerade ausprobiert das Problem ist nur das sie immer knackt.


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2011)

Die anderen Dateien sind in anderen Ordnern.

Und wenns knackt...hat der Treiber irgendwelche tollen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten,
auf die du nicht verzichten willst?
Wenn nicht: Probier doch einfach mal den Standardtreiber oder irgendeinen anderen.


----------



## fh13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde denken das es nur daran liegt das in der Reg. irgendwelche Einträge umgeschrieben werden die unter Vista halt anders heißen.

Heißt nicht sogar der Softwaresynthsizer unter Vista auch anders, vll liegt es ja daran.


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2011)

Also, von irgendwelchen SW-Synths hab ich keine Ahnung,
aber bezüglich der Dateinamen:
Lies dir deine gepostete inf-Datei doch einfach mal durch.
Man muss nicht programmieren können, um die Dateinamen (exe/dll/drv/sys/hex...) zu finden.

Und wenn Beiträge nur eine Minute auseinander liegen kannst du den Ersten auch bearbeiten, statt einen Zweiten zu machen. Doppelposts sind hier nicht erlaubt.


----------



## fh13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Sorry wegen der Doppelposts.
Naja aber den Treiber den es zum runterladen gibt, also diese Version, ist ein Ordner, indem es nur 2 Dateien gibt also kann das ja nur heißen, das die Dateien, auf die die Inf Datei zugreift schon vorhanden sind und nur durch sie geändert werden. Und darum müssten ja alle Änderungen nur an der Inf vorgenommen werden.
Mit dem SW-Synth hab ich mal gehört das der unter Vista anders heißt und oft zu solchen Problem führt-
.


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2011)

Nur zwei Dateien: Hm. Originaldownload?
Weil, nur als Beispiel,

```
[ToInfDir]
emusb.inf,,,0x00000060
emusbaud.inf,,,0x00000060
[ToSystemDir]
emitray.exe,emitray.ex_,,0x00000060
emieasi.dll,,,0x00000060
```
ist doch ziemlich eindeutig auf deine Emi216 bezogen, und es sind Dateien.


----------



## fh13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Nein es sind nur 2 Datein und ein Zip Verzeichnis, aber darin sind nur die Asio Treiber und die sind eigentlich erstmal nicht wichtig.


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2011)

Noch einmal: Originaldownload von der Herstellerseite?
Bezeichnung?
Eventuell Link?
Infos über den Computer?


----------



## fh13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie schon gesagt eine "herstellerseite" gibt es nicht mehr. Aber ich hab den Treiber von mehreren Seiten geladen und es war überall das gleiche drin. 
Über den Computer gibts eigentlich nicht viel zusagen. Wie gesagt Vista 32bit, AMD Prozessor, 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher, hat ne interne Soundkarte


----------



## cwriter (10. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest versuchen, die Treiber mit dem Kompatiblitätsmodus Win2000 zu installieren. Möglicherweise geht es dann. Sonst kannst du versuchen, die Treiber manuell zu installieren.

cwriter

EDIT: Noch was gefunden: http://www.backus-online.de/vb/showthread.php?t=37588
Versuch mal, die Latenzzeit auf 20ms einzustellen.


----------

